# Female Mickey Mouse platy



## tazzytam68 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think my Mickey Mouse Platy is pregant,but I can't find any pictures of fremale that aren't pregnant.Are the females belly always on the big side.I bought this fish at the pet store and the sales clerk didn't knoe if she was fat or pregnant.I have put her in a breeder tank.I don't want to keep her in there if she isn't.Can someone please help me??


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

females always have bigger bellies than males. if she was kept in the same tank as male platies at the lfs, then she is prolly pregant. they have fry about every month, give or take a few days. they have a grevid spot by their anal fin, these awre the babies' eyes showing though but you can't always see this depending on the color. i have had "blue" or the normal green platies and you an see the gravidspot easily but on other varieties, like my marigolds, you can't see it at all. is there any way that we can get some pics?


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

I have them too and I noticed that several of the platys appear more yellow around the belly area (presumably males) while others have a whiter belly (presumably females).


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

again, that is all their coloration. if you see a male and a female red or red wag, they look exactly ythe safe other than that the males have a gonopodium and females do not and that females are chunkier than males.


----------

